# Iced-up rod guides



## bigbasser71

The other day I was attempting to cast for walleyes,and the ice getting into my guides was so bad I had to give up.I was wondering If any of you have ever figured out a tip to keep the guides free of ice when casting in sub-freezing air temps. Thanks:Banane43:


----------



## jjshbetz11

Put a little bit of Chapstick on them


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wave warrior

reel magic works pretty good, spray every 20min or so...


----------



## todd61

wave warrior said:


> reel magic works pretty good, spray every 20min or so...


I spray the line on my spool with it too. That way every time you cast you apply a little bit back on the guides.


----------



## wave warrior

todd61 said:


> I spray the line on my spool with it too. That way every time you cast you apply a little bit back on the guides.


yep forgot to mention that


----------



## bigbasser71

Thanks for the advice, Ill try the chapstick thing for now, and ill pick up some reel magic next time i make it to the store.


----------



## Skippy

Blakemore makes Real Magic which seems to help but, there's nothing quite like the mornings first sun rays hitting the ice crystals exploding off of your line as it peels off your reel. A rainbow hue of colors if you look close.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

vasaline worked for us one night, but have just been dealing with it since then. Dont know why but ive always been super funny about un-natural sents on my lure and line. Heck i wont even fill up with gas before fishing cause im all noided it will get on my hands


----------



## Skippy

Saugeyefisher, Been doing this for years & years. I'm a little paranoid about odors while fishing. I smoke therefor I know my hands stink. 
A lot of stores and supply catalogs carry little tubes of soap called Sportsmen soap. Unsented and it only takes a minute to wash your hands off. I carry it a step farther. I always carry a bottle of anise extract with me and just a few drops on your hands works. At least for me. Give it a try. Good luck out there.

One more thing. Real Magic, Line Butter,ect comes in spray bottles. Insted of spraying is stuff all over, Netcraft sells some handy little plastic bottles called Spot Maker Kit. 3 for 3 dollars. Handy little things. Use them for the extract also. Smooth plastic so I just lightly sand them then usa a permanent marker to lable them. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## geoffoquinn

I wonder if crisco would be an environmentally friendlier and naturally scented alternative to the petroleum products?


----------



## catfishingham

If still fishing keep a couple of guides in water, It will keep them from freezing!

Catfishingham


----------



## Ten Bears

Pam cooking spray


----------



## markfish

chapstick or past car wax,good togo,markfish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> Saugeyefisher, Been doing this for years & years. I'm a little paranoid about odors while fishing. I smoke therefor I know my hands stink.
> A lot of stores and supply catalogs carry little tubes of soap called Sportsmen soap. Unsented and it only takes a minute to wash your hands off. I carry it a step farther. I always carry a bottle of anise extract with me and just a few drops on your hands works. At least for me. Give it a try. Good luck out there.
> 
> One more thing. Real Magic, Line Butter,ect comes in spray bottles. Insted of spraying is stuff all over, Netcraft sells some handy little plastic bottles called Spot Maker Kit. 3 for 3 dollars. Handy little things. Use them for the extract also. Smooth plastic so I just lightly sand them then usa a permanent marker to lable them. Hope this helps someone.


Thanks skippy.


----------



## walleyeking69

Stanley's Ice Off paste. Fly fisherman use it. Works great.


----------



## Skarfer

Pam cooking spray

OR

just dunk your rod in the water.........


----------



## FISHIN216

I think chap stick works better than stanleys ice off paste

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whaler

Cod liver oil works too and makes the line smell fishy !


----------



## Arnie8

Good tip thanks


----------



## promag

I went out this morning with temps in the upper teens and I applied ChapStick to my guides to find it helped out a ton. Every once in a while I found myself taking ice off just the tip. And reapplied the ChapStick. I use nanofill so I put a bit of ChapStick on it as well. I also tried wd40 on another rod and it works also. Thanks for the tips


promag


----------

